# was killed



## mlagrl

Hola foreros -- 

Tengo una duda sobre "were killed."  Estoy tratando de traducir una frase:

"During the "Dirty War" some estimate that nearly 30,000 people were killed." 

Y leí muchos hilos del foro sobre éste tema . . y todavía quiero saber si es posible decir

"Durante la Guerra Sucia, algunos estiman que 30,000 personas fueron matados."  O ¿es necesario decir "fueron asesinados"? (O ¿es mejor decir, "se murieron."?)

Gracias.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Murieron, fallecieron.

Pero si se quiere hacer hincapie en cómo murieron. *fueron asesinados*. (aunque esto implicaría que realmente fueron asesinados los 30.000).

Se murieron no es correcto, porque estaríamos dando a entender que murieron por causas naturales.


----------



## Soy Yo

No sé que dirán los otros foreros, pero he visto "fueron muertos" para indicar esto (aunque no sea ni literal ni gramaticalmente correcto?)

Un ejemplo: 
Durante la dictadura militar en Argentina, se estima que 30,000 personas fueron desaparecidas por las Fuerzas de Seguridad. En comparación, entre 500 a 540 miembros de las Fuerzas de Seguridad *fueron muertos*.


----------



## mlagrl

Leí en otro hilo que "fueron muertos" no es correcto.  ¿Qué opinan ustedes?


----------



## Macsito

?No es correcto "algunos estiman que 30,000 personas fueron matad*a*s"? No me parece tan fuerte como "asesinadas". Para mí "asesinadas" implica intento de matar. "matadas" podría incluir muertes accidentales o no intentadas. ?Qué piensan?


----------



## jesuias

Macsito da realmente en "la tecla". Asesinar conlleva cierta carga de "alevosía"; mientras que "matar" no indica necesariamente un agente humano y premeditado, puede ser también un "accidente" natural o mecánico. Macsito está en lo cierto.


----------



## mlagrl

Luego, ¿se puede decir "fueron matadas"?


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Nop, no se puede decir "*fueron matadas*". Creo que la mejor opción es "*fueron asesinadas*".

Atentamente,


----------



## Macsito

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Nop, no se puede decir "*fueron matadas*". Creo que la mejor opción es "*fueron asesinadas*".
> 
> Atentamente,



?Por qué no se puede decir "fueron matadas"? No tenemos el contexto, no sabemos si alguien mató a estas personas o si murieron accidentalmente. ?Podría explicar por qué no se puede usar?


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Y si no quieres utilizar asesinadas, podrías decir "_*Durante la guerra sucia algunos calculan que murieron casi 30 000 personas*_".

Saludos,


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Exactamente, si una persona mata a otra, es un asesinato. "Fueron matadas" es una traducción literal, y que suena horrible. Si no se trata de asesinato, pues simplemente se puede decir que las personas "murieron", como en el ejemplo que he puesto antes.

Quizá sirva de ejemplo el traducir literalmente "Él se suicidó" como "He suicided", en lugar de "He commited suicide". Espero darme a entender.

Atentamente,


----------



## mlagrl

Gracias, Erasmo.  Y tengo la misma duda como Macsito.  ¿Por qué no se puede decir "fueron matadas"?


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

that's timing! he he


----------



## Mady*

Yo diría "murieron", simplemente porque es la palabra que suele utilizarse en ese contexto.
"Fueron muertos" no, porque "muertos" es un mombre.


----------



## Mady*

es nombre, perdón.


----------



## Macsito

Erasmo, para Jesuias le parece bien "fueron matadas" y es de España, ?sería posible que en Perú no se use, pero que sea correcto por otras partes?


----------



## Mady*

"matadas", aquí, yo diría que es adjetivo, sigue sonándome raro, y no es lo más común.


----------



## ghoti

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Y si no quieres utilizar asesinadas, podrías decir "_*Durante la guerra sucia algunos calculan que murieron casi 30 000 personas*_".
> 
> Saludos,


 
Me gusta lo que dice Erasmo. "Asesinar" es como "assassinate" in English. If someone assassinates someone else, he is trying to kill that particular person. In a war, people just want to kill "the enemy," they are not looking to kill one particular person. 

If you say a certain number of people died "during the war," readers will assume most died in the conflict.

This is what we call "covering your bases."


----------



## mlagrl

The point of the article I am translating is that these people were killed by the government, so I would assume that "fueron asesinadas" es correcto.

Oh, sorry, disculpen. I am escribiendo en Spanglish.


----------



## Mady*

entonces "fueron asesinadas" me parece el término correcto.


----------



## Outsider

Mady* said:


> "Fueron muertos" no, porque "muertos" es un nombre.


También puede ser un adjetivo.


----------



## Macsito

Mady* said:


> "matadas", aquí, yo diría que es adjetivo, sigue sonándome raro, y no es lo más común.



"fueron matadas" voz pasiva de "matar" con ser. ser + participio pasado (en este caso concorda (concuerda?) con "personas"), no me parece que sería adjetivo.

?En este caso no se puede usar? ?Existe casos en que se pueda usar?


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

I am not the owner of la verdad, sólo doy my opinion, he he

bye,


----------



## Macsito

mlagrl said:


> The point of the article I am translating is that these people were killed by the government, so I would assume that "fueron asesinadas" es correcto.
> 
> Oh, sorry, disculpen. I am escribiendo en Spanglish.



En este caso sí, "fueron asesinadas" sin duda (por mi parte ).


----------



## mlagrl

Gracias a todos por una discusión tan interesante.


----------



## elm0505

mlagrl said:


> Hola foreros --
> 
> Tengo una duda sobre "were killed."  Estoy tratando de traducir una frase:
> 
> "During the "Dirty War" some estimate that nearly 30,000 people were killed."
> 
> Y leí muchos hilos del foro sobre éste tema . . y todavía quiero saber si es posible decir
> 
> "Durante la Guerra Sucia, algunos estiman que 30,000 personas fueron matados."  O ¿es necesario decir "fueron asesinados"? (O ¿es mejor decir, "se murieron."?)
> 
> Gracias.



Yo diría "perdieron la vida", que no especifica si fueron asesinados o murieron por otras causas.


----------



## eyowell

Sé que me van a decir que no es correcto, pero he visto cada vez con más frecuencia el término "fueron muertas", aún en textos de cierto respaldo literario, como publicaciones periodísticas; es posible que con el tiempo este modismo termine siendo aceptado, aunque creo que es un barbarismo (una traducción casi literal del inglés "were killed").
Alternativas: 30.000 personas resultaron muertas.
30.000 personas fueron asesinadas.
30.000 personas resultaron muertas o asesinadas.

Acepto críticas.


----------



## JoseCarlosdel

"During the "Dirty War" some estimate that nearly 30,000 people were killed."

Yo diría:
*Durante la "Guerra Sucia" algunos estiman que se mataron a casi 30.000 personas*


----------



## nelliot53

Mi intento:

La Guerra Sucia dejó un saldo de casi 30,000 personas muertas.


----------



## ghoti

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> I am not the owner of la verdad


 
Aii, ¡qué lástima! It would have been so convenient to know who to turn to!


----------



## JoseCarlosdel

Yes, but then you forget they were killed


----------



## xialux

mlagrl said:


> Luego, ¿se puede decir "fueron matadas"?


 
No lo creo, no es apropiado....
Podriamos interpretar *were killed* como que *murieron* y no traducir textualmente


----------



## xialux

eyowell said:


> Sé que me van a decir que no es correcto, pero he visto cada vez con más frecuencia el término "fueron muertas", aún en textos de cierto respaldo literario, como publicaciones periodísticas; es posible que con el tiempo este modismo termine siendo aceptado, aunque creo que es un barbarismo (una traducción casi literal del inglés "were killed").
> Alternativas: 30.000 personas resultaron muertas.
> 30.000 personas fueron asesinadas.
> 30.000 personas resultaron muertas o asesinadas.
> 
> Acepto críticas.


 
Estas en lo correcto


----------



## Antonio123

no es correcto.
fueron muertos, quiere decir que estan vivos, que revivieron.
estaria bien decir esto... ellos alguna vez fueron muertos.
dependo de la situacion.


----------



## JoseCarlosdel

A mí tampoco me suena bien "fueron muertos",
yo sigo diciendo que es mejor "*Se mataron a...* "


----------

